# Beautiful Labrador / Golden Retriever Mix Puppies!



## Adriennelane

Nellie's Mom posted some beautiful Labrador /Golden Retriever mix puppies at Kanyon's Gold Rescue in Broadville, Pennsylvania tonight on Facebook. I wish I could adopt them all, but I can't. So, I want to post them here to maybe help them get a home. They just look like my Dory-Gale!

Have you heard about the Fabulous Twelve?? Miss Foxxy had 7 boys and 5 girls in mid May by emergency C-section after her previous family abandoned her in her time of distress to go to work in NY City. This family knew she was in distress and needed medical care but did nothing to help her but call a local rescue group and ask to surrender her as they were off to work. Luckily, with the exception of the baby that had been stuck in the birth canal for hours, all remaining puppies made it against the odds and after several days in ICU. so did Foxxy. Foxxy is a pure bred golden female and dad is a black labrador retriever. Half the babies are fuzzy, black, golden retriever appearing babies and the other half look like pure lab retriever babies. What a great mix!!​Valerie
Borboun
Kane
Baron
Sharky
Whiskey
Kotton
Veronia
Madden
Kloud​
- Posted using BlogPress from my iPad</p>


----------



## mylissyk

The fluffly ones look just like Dory!


----------



## Adriennelane

mylissyk said:


> The fluffly ones look just like Dory!


I know, Bart and I were oohing and aching over them. It's a good thing for us they're so far away. It's like Bart told me, had Dory's sister not been adopted before we got to where she was, we would have come home from Kansas with two puppies that day.... and Lucy would have ran away from home.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Just send my friend a link to this page, it's only about 2 hours from here, she's been looking for a mix golden/lab for quite a while


----------



## Adriennelane

I can't stop looking at these babies.


----------



## DNL2448

They are very cute! I hope they all find much better homes the Foxxy started out with, poor girl.

So their dog is in distress and they dump it to go to work. That's crap! At least they called a rescue instead of dumping them in a shelter.


----------



## Adriennelane

DNL2448 said:


> They are very cute! I hope they all find much better homes the Foxxy started out with, poor girl.
> 
> So their dog is in distress and they dump it to go to work. That's crap! At least they called a rescue instead of dumping them in a shelter.



I know. I couldn't imagine doing that. But then, I have problems just leaving my girls at home while I go to work. If one of them needed help, then work would wait.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OMG Cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

It's only 1/2 hour from my house. I have been informing ppl at work that have been looking for pups. They are too cute. Wish I new how to post on my FB since its local.


----------



## Adriennelane

Montana's Mommy said:


> It's only 1/2 hour from my house. I have been informing ppl at work that have been looking for pups. They are too cute. Wish I new how to post on my FB since its local.



You can post the link to my girls' blog on Facebook. I have them posted there, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...golden-retriever-mix-puppies.html#post1490896


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Adriennelane said:


> You can post the link to my girls' blog on Facebook. I have them posted there, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...golden-retriever-mix-puppies.html#post1490896


 
Thanks I figured it out!!! They are just to darn cute. Wish I was ready for another.


----------



## Faith1

Adriennelane said:


> Nellie's Mom posted some beautiful Labrador /Golden Retriever mix puppies at Kanyon's Gold Rescue in Broadville, Pennsylvania tonight on Facebook. I wish I could adopt them all, but I can't. So, I want to post them here to maybe help them get a home. They just look like my Dory-Gale!
> 
> Have you heard about the Fabulous Twelve?? Miss Foxxy had 7 boys and 5 girls in mid May by emergency C-section after her previous family abandoned her in her time of distress to go to work in NY City. This family knew she was in distress and needed medical care but did nothing to help her but call a local rescue group and ask to surrender her as they were off to work. Luckily, with the exception of the baby that had been stuck in the birth canal for hours, all remaining puppies made it against the odds and after several days in ICU. so did Foxxy. Foxxy is a pure bred golden female and dad is a black labrador retriever. Half the babies are fuzzy, black, golden retriever appearing babies and the other half look like pure lab retriever babies. What a great mix!!​Valerie
> Borboun
> Kane
> Baron
> Sharky
> Whiskey
> Kotton
> Veronia
> Madden
> Kloud​
> - Posted using BlogPress from my iPad</p>


I am interested in obtaining more information about one of the puppies posted. Please contact me at:

[email protected]


----------



## rabernet

Faith1 said:


> I am interested in obtaining more information about one of the puppies posted. Please contact me at:
> 
> [email protected]


Faith - the original post is from 2011


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Faith1 said:


> I am interested in obtaining more information about one of the puppies posted. Please contact me at:
> 
> [email protected]


Faith1, you also may want to consider removing your email address from your post, since this is a public forum and responses end up on google searches.


----------

